# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Αναπαραγωγή waxworm

## IscarioTis

καλησπερα για αλλη μια φορα 
ελπιζω να μν με βαρεθηκατε ακομα
λοιπον για να κανουμε αναπαραγωγη waxworm θα χρειαστουμε ενα δοχειο το οποιο να ειναι ψιλο πανω απο 30 εκατοστα για μενα τοσο θελει μπορει για αλλους να ειναι λιγοτερο
_υποστρωμα_
θελουμε:
*πιτουρο
μελι
νερο*
λιγο χαρτονι να φτανει ψιλα για να ανεβαινουνε κ για να ζευγαρωσουνε
κ το τελευταιο ειναι waxpapper κεροχαρτο καπως ετσι λεγεται
αναμυγνιουμε τα υλικα αλλα να μν ειναι υγρο αλλα ουτε στερεο καπου στν μεση
καπως δυσκολο αλλα γινεται 
χαλασα παρα πολυ υλικο αλλα χαλαλι 
βαζουμε το υποστρωμα οταν το ετοιμασουμε για 1 ωρα στο ψυγειο επειτα το βαζουμε στο δοχειο που εχουμε διαλεξει 
για μια γρηγορη αναπαραγωγη αλλα κ για να εχουμε περισσευμα για τα πουλακια μας χρειαζομαστε 4,5 κουτακια(ολα αυτα κοστιζουν 15,16ευρω αναλογα με τν τιμη τ ενος)
(το καθε ενα μεσα εχει 30,35 σκουλικακια οποτε φτανουμε τα 100+)
θελουνε ζεστη οσο πιο πολυ ζεστη τοσο γρηγορα θα γινουν πεταλουδιτσες(κατι τετοιο δλδ)
οσο για φως εγω τα εχω 95%σκοταδι
κ το υπολοιπο φως 
θελουμε πολυ καλο εξαερισμο οποτε κοψτε το καπακι,καντε μια τρυπα κ στερεωστε απο πανω καλσον,ή σιτα οτι σιτα θελετε
*κανονικα λενε οτι για μια γρηγορη αναπαραγωγη θελεις καπου στα 300-400 σκουλικακια αλλα κ με τα 100+ ειμαστε νταξει απλα θα αργησουν
οταν τα βαλετε μεσα μετα απο 2 μηνες περιπου θα δειτε πεταλουδιτσες(για τς κοπελες)
ετσι λεω κ στν μανα μ  :: 
το σημαντικοτερο ειναι οτι αυτες οι λουδες δν ζουν για πολυ αν θυμαμαι καλα δν τρωνε το υποστρωμα ειναι για τα σκουλικακια,μωρακια.
αυτα οτι θελετε ρωτατε 
σε λιγο καιρο αμα πανε καλα τα πραγματα θα εχετε κ οδηγο για τς γρυλους :-D

καπως ετσι πρεπει να ειναι το δοχειο οταν βαλετε το υποστρωμα(τα δικα μ τα σκουλικια ειναι καιρο μεσα κ απο οτι βλεπεται εχουν παει στο 2ο σταδιο(κουκουλια)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


αυτα απο μενα  :Jumping0011:

----------


## IscarioTis

να προσθεσω κατι που ηθελα να πω κ μ διεφυγε σχετικα με τα θυραματα
οσοι ασχολουνται(οσοι :: ) με τα ερπετα-σαυρες θα ξερουν το gutload που αυτο σημαινει
ενα 24ωρο πριν δωσετε τν τροφη στα πουλακια δωστε οτι θεωρειτε απαραιτητο εσεις
πχ
αμα θελετε να δωσετε γρυλο 
πριν τν δωσετε στο πουλακι-ια
καροτο-καροτινη
πορτοκαλι-βιταμινη C
μανταρινη
γατοτροφη κοτοπουλου-φουλ πρωτεινη

αυτα πιστευω να σας ελυσα μερικες απορειες

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Δεν ξέρω Δημήτρη αν είναι απ' αυτά τα σκουλίκια που τους βάζεις χαρτιά και ότι αποφάγια μένουν και τα κάνουν λίπασμα δια τα φυτά...

----------


## IscarioTis

οχι οχι Νικολα δν ειναι εκεινα αυτα λεγονται waxworm ενω αυτα που λες λεγονται phoenixworms
τα σκουλικια αυτα βγαινουν απο μια μαυρη μυγα επισης θα τα βρεις ως black soldier flys(B.S.F)κ στο εξωτερικο τα χρησιμοποιουν για να φτιαχνουν το κομποστ αλλα εχουν πολυ ασβεστιο γιαυτο τα δινουν κ στα ερπετα
(κ αυτα ειναι πολυ επικινδυνα λενε για οποιο ζωο τα τρωει επειδη ειναι παμφαγα ακομα κ κιμα να τους βαλεις ή καποιος κρεας το τρωνε κ εξαιτιας αυτου κρατανε μια πισινη διοτι αμα το ερπετο-πουλι η οτιδηποτε αλλο δν το σκοτωσει πριν το φαει υπαρχει πιθανοτητα το σκουλικι να βγει εξω κ δν εννοω το στομα ή οταν αφοδευση)
πιστευω να σας εδωσα να καταλαβατε

----------


## IscarioTis

νταξει μπορω να πω οτι μ πηρε αρκετο καιρο για να βγουνε απο τα κουκουλια τους λογω τ καιρου μια ζεστη μια κρυο μια πολυ υγρασια μια λιγοτερο αλλα νταξει αξιζε η υπομονη


η πρωτη πεταλουδιτσα ξεπροβαλε  :Big Grin:

----------

